# Placentia Bike Lanes



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Recently the city of Placentia eliminated some bike lanes along Kraemer Blvd (route to the Santa Ana River Trail) and Bastanchury. Please contact the city to let them know how dissapointed you are with this project. You find e-mail and other contact info at the following:

http://www.placentia.org/?section=7&type=Contact&crumbs1=7 

Please pass this along to other clyclists.

Thanks.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Try the Trona Bike Path if you want real disappointment...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

*removing bike lane*

I ride through this intesection every day. It's now very dangerous. I've been complaining since last week. Here's an email reply from someone at the city of Placentia. There is no need for any of the restriping since this intersection had plenty of lanes already. When school starts, the kids riding to Tufree and Brokhaven schools are going to be in danger.





"Ed. Still working on this. Some striping and other improvements are still needed regarding the turn lanes. However, I found out that the bike lanes may have been left off the plans in lieu of bike routes (Class III versus Class II) because of inability to purchase right of way. The Director of Public Works and I have asked the engineers to look at all aspects, including the cost of reducing the median size (decreasing its width) in order to get enough space for a bike lane, not route. (Lane is dedicated 4 or 5 feet – route is a share the road concept, forgive me if you know this.) I appreciate the patience and will keep you posted.



Ken



Ken Domer

Assistant City Administrator

City of Placentia 

(714) 993-8242"


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

keep making noise.

this *almost* happened on Reseda Blvd in the San Fernando Valley but grass roots opposition and lots of internet chatter turned things around rather quickly.

http://laist.com/2009/08/20/ladot_caught_in_a_lie_or_just_disor.php


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

hey, can you clarify where this is? i ride from irvine to lambert and 57 for work...it was already pretty dangerous at certain points along the trip! do you mean at the intersection of kraemer and bastanchury?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Hippienflipflops said:


> hey, can you clarify where this is? i ride from irvine to lambert and 57 for work...it was already pretty dangerous at certain points along the trip! do you mean at the intersection of kraemer and bastanchury?


Yes..


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Is that the stretch of Kraemer between Yorba Linda Blvd and Golden? If so, shame on them. I always thought that it would be nice to add a bike lane between Yorba Linda Blvd. south to Orangethorpe- not take away the existing one north of Yorba Linda Blvd. There is so much traffic on it. I don't mind riding with the traffic but there still should be a lane for bicyclists. Start a Critical Mass or ride with the Fullerton Critical Mass that starts at the Fullerton Train Station every last Friday of the month at 6 pm. I'm going to ask them if we could reroute the ride through there. That should raise enough h*ll. It's worth a try. It worked for Long Beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

terbennett said:


> Is that the stretch of Kraemer between Yorba Linda Blvd and Golden? If so, shame on them. I always thought that it would be nice to add a bike lane between Yorba Linda Blvd. south to Orangethorpe- not take away the existing one north of Yorba Linda Blvd. There is so much traffic on it. I don't mind riding with the traffic but there still should be a lane for bicyclists. Start a Critical Mass or ride with the Fullerton Critical Mass that starts at the Fullerton Train Station every last Friday of the month at 6 pm. I'm going to ask them if we could reroute the ride through there. That should raise enough h*ll. It's worth a try. It worked for Long Beach.


Yes, that is the stretch of road. The bike lane used to be about 4 to 5 feet wide with good pavement. Now it ends a few hundred yards before the intersection in all four directions before starting again a few hundred yards after the intersection. There was no reason at all for this change and no one at the city seems to care. I'm trying to get a hold of the city attorney to discuss the increase in the city's liability expousre for creating an extremely hazardous condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's the latest from the city. What a bunch of crap! I'm emailing the mayor and all of the council members. And I'm not riding on the sidewalk!


Subject: Bicycle lane adjustments at KraemerBlvd/Bastanchury Rd. 

Intersection Improvement Project (City Project No. 3333549)





Dear Resident:



The project currently under construction at Kraemer Boulevard and Bastanchury Road is an intersection capacity enhancement project funded under the Measure M Intersection Improvement Program (IIP). The addition of a second left-turn pocket is required at this intersection to meet current and future traffic flow capacities. 



Unfortunately, there is not enough width within the public right-of way to make this necessary improvement and keep the existing bike lane as it has been. There are only two physically possible options that would allow the bike path to remain as is. One option would be to remove the center median which divides vehicular traffic and the other would be to purchase or take by eminent domain the private property of several homes along project boundaries. Neither of these options is feasible for the following reasons: 



1. Both Bastanchury Road and Kraemer Boulevard are designated as Major Arterial Highways under the Orange County Master Plan of Arterial Highways (MPAH) which requires these streets to be divided highways (positive separation between opposing traffic).



2. It would be cost prohibitive and require the hostile take of private property to acquire enough width in pavement to accommodate the bike path.



On the positive side, we are not losing the bike lanes altogether. While it may not be the most desirable solution, we will maintain the safe passage of bicycle traffic through the intersection by sharing a section of sidewalk with pedestrians. Curb cuts will be made in advance of the intersection to allow bicycle access. The sidewalk and bike path will be marked with appropriate signage and striping. 



Thank you for your concern and understanding,



Steve Drinovsky

Director of Public Works

City of Placentia

(714) 993-8131


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected], I agree you should voice your concerns on this issue. Losing right of way for cyclists is a bad thing.

Having said that, though, I notice that Mr. Drinovsky mentions some significant changes to facilitate bikes through that area. It's not necessarily an unreasonable approach to the problem. I have been in many European cities in which the transitions from road to bike to pedestrian pathways is well managed and easy to move accross. "Curb cuts will be made in advance of the intersection to allow bicycle access" doesn't sound like quite enough effort to fully solve the problem. 

Your interest in the problem can result in apositive result for cyclists. But, IMHO, you shouldn't necessarily get hung up on "bike lane" as the only solution. A well-marked right of way, connecting bike lanes on both ends, with excellent ingress and egress could be a good and safe solutiong for what is obviously a high-traffic area. 

Don't let them just dump you on the sidewalk. And traffic signals should cater the cyclists who are losing their right of way. This is a pet peave of mine. Making a cyclist stop while the throughway is clear for other types of traffic bites.

Good for you on getting involved. 

JSR


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm in total agreement with you [email protected] I will continue using the street at the 20 mph average that I always travel it at. If motorists get upset (most don't but some will), I will yell at them to take it up with the city.


----------

